# [H] [Eredar] PvP-Gilde sucht für RBG-Stamm



## ShatteredSkull2011 (9. Juni 2011)

Ahoi!

Wie der Titel schon verrät suchen wir für unsere RBG-Stamm noch 2 Heiler. Ein Resto-Druid und ein Resto-Shaman brauchen wir noch zum perfekten Lineup.

Du hat das epic PVP-Equip voll und kannst dazu schon Arena-Exp jenseits der 2k oder RBG-Exp über 1,9 vorweisen. Oder du überzeugst uns anderweitig von deinem entsprechenden Skill. Du hast TS3 und ein vernünftiges Mikro. Du kannst dich erwachsen artikulieren und auch eine Niederlage konstruktiv verarbeiten. Oh und du solltest über 18 sein.

Dafür bekommst du 2x die Woche (Di & So 20-23) Rated BGs mit entspannten, erwachsenen und fähigen Leuten, gute Atmosphäre und 2,2k+ rating in absehbarer Zeit. In die zugehörige PvP-Gilde ("Shattered Skull") nehmen wir dich dann natürlich auch gern auf, wenn du magst.

Aber auch sonst ist natürlich jeder PVP-begeisterte Spieler gern bei uns willkommen. Nur einen RBG-Stammplatz können wir bei anderen Klassen leider nicht garantieren.

Also dann sprecht mich ("Mütz") einfach Ingame an bei Interesse.


----------

